# Trish Campbell



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Hey Trish, 
Have you seen the latest pics of Jason's pup? rwdc.org
Jacob/Duke is going to be one super strong working dog. Very intense at his young age. He's already doing a a nice H&B also. 
Off lead heeling with left, right, and now learning about turns. NO CORRECTIONS! 
You and Tony have to come see him and Doc. 
Look under club dogs for his latest pics. Not to shabby for a dog that wears a friggin bowtie! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Tracy Cushway (Oct 1, 2006)

Bob do you own Doc? I've always loved his coloring.


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

Heh Bob,

Excellent pictures  Jason showed them to me and I have some on my website. Jen takes great pictures!
Glad to hear they are both doing so well. I knew your club would be a great place for someone new to the sport to really get good support and great training  I think Jason's now an official schutzhund junkie 

That entire litter had that focus as small pups...I'll have to try & figure out how to post some pics of his brother who's up at Minnesota Valley Schutzhund Verein. Jakob's sisters are down your way also 
Tony is trying to see if he can get down there for training Saturday  I have to stay home, but I'll try to get down there for your trial


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

Roger has Doc and has done a great job with him :wink:


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I visited Bob's club last Saturday and they are nice dogs! Trish, you all sound really familiar. Have you been to our club in Columbia before?


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks Maren 
I haven't been down, my husband was last down there for Doc's BH last year. I always seem to get babysitting or puppysitting detail and he gets to go


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Ah okay, there's another couple from more northern Illinois (Peoria maybe?) who own the parents of one of the dogs of a couple in our club, but I couldn't remember their names. They come down occasionally to see how their pup is doing and you all's name sounded familiar.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Tracy Cushway said:


> Bob do you own Doc? I've always loved his coloring.


Wish I did! Thunder is my dog. 

Trish, Jason commented that the litter couldn't keep their eyes off of Tony. I've never seen a pup that is sooo focused on the handler from the get go. Everyone on the club keeps telling Jason what a piece of crap his dog is. Course we also tell him where he could get rid of the dog.    :wink: 

Maren, sure hope you enjoyed yourself during your visit with us. 
There were a lot of comments about what a great looking dog Zoso is.


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

We were very pleased with that litter  

I saw Thunders new pics on your site, he's a good looking dog-heard he doesn't work too bad either


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Hey Trish, we enjoyed Tony's visit today. Let him catch Doc a few times. Tony said Doc works just like his sire did. Very strong and tries to drive right through the helper.
Jason was a bit nervous working in front of Tony but he done good.


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

Glad to hear that Bob, I know he had a great time  Jen's husband emailed me some really good pictures, if I could figure out how to post on here, I'll put some up


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jen, our web master and Presa breeder has already put new pics up on the web site. The bottom few pics of Boogie, Doc, Duke, Mike, Noche, Rook, Thunder, are from today. 
rwdc.org


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

Her husband does a great job on the pictures! I have camera envy now-I need a better one with a real zoom :roll:


----------

